# Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

Moin zusammen,

angeregt von meinem/unseren (Familie) Bootskauf am/beim Ferienhaus bin ich grad auf dem Trip, dass so ein Boot doch auch hier klasse wäre!
Da ich aufgrund fehlendes Platzes nichts großes anschaffen will und kann suche ich ein kleines Schlauchboot.
Edit: Ich weiß nicht in wie weit das hilfreich ist, aber ich hab einen Fahhradgepäckträger für die AHK (2 Fahrräder). Wenn ich das Schlauchboot irgendwie dadrauf kriegen könnte wäre das auch mega cool!

Die Must-Have-Liste sähe so aus:

- das Boot muss zusammengepackt in einen Golf 7 Kofferraum passen
- sonstiges Equipment (Motor/Batterie) kann auf einem der hinteren (teilweise) umgeklappten Sitze platz finden
- gebraucht darf es auch gerne sein
- Platz sollte für 2 (Angler) bis 3 (rumcruisen) Personen sein
- Geschwindigkeit ist mir primär egal, ich lese, dass kleinere Elektromotoren absolut ausreichend sind um 10-15kn zu erreichen

Was ich aus den bisherigen Threads hier so entnehme wäre folgendes:
> Länge wird ca. 2,6-3,0m sein
> Elektromotor mit dicken Akku als Antrieb
> Boden (würde ich präferieren) sollte ein Holzlatten bzw. Aluboden sein (Luft ginge auch, aber der "Angel" Anwendungsfall ist dann eher blöd

Vielleicht hat ja im Raum München jemand ein entsprechendes Schlauchboot, ich komms mir gerne mal angucken um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen.
Preislich schränke ich mich mal nicht ein, aber ich es darf gerne (deutlich) weniger als 1000€ (alles zusammen) kosten.
Wenn das utopisch ist, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, warte noch ein halbes Jahr und kaufe dann was entsprechendes!

Danke euch!


----------



## ulf (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo


Das mit der Geschwindigkeit kannst Du ganz schnell wieder vergessen. 15kn entsprechen knapp 28km/h und daß geht grade mal so mit einen 5PS Verbrenner in Gleitfahrt. Mit dem E-Motor bist Du so knapp über Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs .

Beim 3m Boot hast Du effektiv max. 2m Innenlänge und ca. 80 cm Innenbreite. das wäre mir für 2 Angler echt zu klein. Mein aktuelles Schlauchboot hat 3,6 m und da würde ich nicht drunter gehen. Da bist Du mit Holz oder Aluboden bei ca. 60 bis 80 kg, je nach Boot. Ich weis nicht, ob das dein Fahrradträger noch legal tragen darf, aber man muß ja nicht unbedingt alles auf den Träger verstauen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*



> Mit dem E-Motor bist Du so knapp über Schrittgeschwindigkeit unterwegs .


Einfach auszurechnen, wenn das Boot nicht ins gleiten kommt (und da biste bei E-Motoren/Batteriegrößen, die auf ein 3m-Boot nicht passen werden) kanns nicht viel schneller als Rumpfgeschwindigkeit sein:
Wurzel aus der Bootslänge in der Wasserlinie multipliziert mit 4,5 ergibt mögliche Geschwindigkeit in km/h..

Bei einem 3m-Boot also ca. 1,72 mal 4,5 = 7,74 km/h


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Okay,

dann schmink ich mir die Gleitfahrt einfach ab, 8kmh sollten es auch tun. Ich will ja schließlich keine Rennen fahren. Auf die Länge um 3m kam ich eben aus anderen Threads und der Aussage, dass dies auch noch zur Not alleine Händelbar ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutzt, findest du hierzu viele Beiträge.

3m und Holzboden in einen Golf 7 vergiss es. Nur im Kombi oder beide Rücksitze umklappen.  Dazu wiegt das Boot etwa 39 kg wenn es sehr klein ist ~2,80m. Das reicht um mal auf einem kleinen See zu zweit zu angeln. Komfort = Null. 
Die Batterie etwa 100 Ah wiegt 35 Kg. Motor ~15 Kg, 8 kmh ??? ne ne rechne mit 5-6 kmh.

UND vergiss es damit im Meer zu fahren, wenn dir dein Leben lieb ist oder trage vernünftige Rettungswesten.

Ich habe ein Schlauchboot und benutze es auch. Ich habe mich lange damit beschäftigt. Boote die du dir anschauen solltest wären die Sportexboote und die bei Ebay (300€) Dann hast du schon mal einen Vergleich. Nach oben geht´s dann immer noch... vom Preis.

Ich möchte meins dennoch nicht missen, da es die einzige Möglichkeit ist an ruhige Stellen zu kommen.


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Danke für die Antwort. Meer ist nicht vorgesehen.
Der Sportex Link ist super!
http://sportex-germany.de/index.php...nflatable/schlauchboot-sportex-delta-260.html
oder
http://sportex-germany.de/index.php...line-shop/schlauchboot-sportex-shelf-250.html

Das hat einen faltbaren Lattenboden. Wäre nur noch die Frage was da an Motor gut drangeht. Preislich auf jeden Fall genau das was ich suchen würde!
Motor irgendwas um 0,6-0,7PS (kosten dort im Shop 200€) und einen 100Ah 12V block dazu. Das wären dann ca. 2h Vollgas fahren. (Zur Not paddelt man eben )


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Bedenke, das bei 2,60m die Schläuche vom Boot Platz wegnehmen und die Batterie etc Platz benötigen. Ich habe einen e-Motor vom FP gekauft. (etwa 180€, 55 Ah) Aus einer Rabattaktion. Ansonsten wird hier im Board häufig über den besten Motor diskutiert. Wichtig ist nur, das der Motor größtmöglich ist, da er dann nicht unter Vollast läuft und dadurch deutlich weniger Strom frisst. Außerdem hast du Reserven.


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Okay danke! Die Info klingt sinnvoll! Ich wäre auch einem größeren Boot nicht abgeneingt, nur sollte dies eben problemlos in meinem Auto verstaubar sein. Bzw. noch alleine tragbar sein...Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass diese Anforderungen alles ab 3m ausschließen...


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ich in kräftig, aber 30 kg 200 m bis zum Wasser und dann noch die Batterie....

Auch mit nem kleinen Wagen musst du mindestens zwei mal laufen....
Dann wirds wie mit dem Spiel ... 
Ein Bauer will mit einem Boot übern Fluss. Er hat eine Ziege einen Kohlkopf und einen Wolf dabei. Ins Boot kann er immer nur einen mit nehmen.... 
Wie macht er das? Damit einer den anderen nicht frist?

So ähnlich ist es auch beim Boot zu Wasser bringen. Nimmst du zuerst das Kleinzeug, Angel etc. und dann das Boot zum Wasser, ist das Kleinzeug evtl. schon geklaut. Also erst mal die Batterie.... mit der rennt keiner so schnell weg >). Dann das Boot... dann den Rest Motor etc...

Beim wieder an Land kommen hilft ein großes Laken, wo das Boot zum zusammenpacken drauf gelegt wird. Sonst hast du den nassen dreck überall. ... Nach dem Einpacken wirst du eine Erfrischung benötigen....

Alternativ überlege dir ob es nicht doch ein BIC Boot wird. Also ein Kunststoffboot, welches du aufs Dach packst.  Mein Auto hat leider kein Dach... sonst wärs so was geworden. Da es ein Kunststoffboot ist, reicht auch ne kleinere Ausführung, weil du innen mehr Platz hast.


----------



## ulf (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Diese Sportexboote habe laut der Beschreibung ja nicht mal ansatzweise einen Kiel. Ein Schlauchboot läßt sich bei Wind eh schon nicht sooo gut manövrieren, aber mit den Dingern stelle ich mir das schon schwierig vor. Auf größeren Seen kann es auch schon ganz schön zugig werden.
Dein ursprünglicher Plan mit Holz- oder Alu-Boden war schon nicht so verkehrt #6. das ist zum stehend fischen bestimmt auch angenehmer. Wie groß ist denn genau dein Kofferraum. Ich könnte mal bei meinem die Holzplatten nachmessen. Die zusammengefaltete Hülle ist von der Grundfläche dann ähnlich und wenn Du für Batterie/Motor eh die Rücksitze belegen kannst, kannst Du auch gleich umklappen.

Beim Boot denke ich eher an so was in der Art : http://www.bootezentrum.de/schlauchboote/norisboat/blueline-sd-380/

Gruß Ulf


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Das ist natürlich schon etwas blöd, aber ich würde zu 95% der Fälle nicht alleine losziehen beim Angeln. Ansonsten kriegt man das auch irgendwie hin mit dem Schleppen (wobei jetzt 4mal gehen nicht das Problem wären).

Mir gehts nur darum: Jedes Teil ansich muss alleine transportierbar sein und alles zusammen gut in mein Auto passen 

@ Ulf genaue Maße kann ich nachher erst besorgen, finde bei Google nix zu der Größe. Das Boot was du gepostet hast sieht super aus aber ich denke mit meinen mageren 65kg wirds doch happig 70kg alleine zu transportieren


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Also ich sage dazu nur eins: Ein 2,00m Boot geht mit Mühe in den Kofferraum eines Dacia Sandero!! Mit Mühe! Ruder etc. sind nur zwischengestapelt. Schön is was anderes.

Ein 3,10er passt in den Dacia zusammengepackt NICHT längs über eine umgeklappte Rückbank. Das geht nur rein, wenn du beide Sitze umklappst...so halb diagonal.

Ich weiß nicht, um wieviel größer ein Golf 7 ist, aber ich glaube viel anders werden die Verhältnisse da nicht sein.

2m Schlauchi wiegt knapp unter 30 kg, ein 3,10er wiegt an die 50kg...das ist allein schon fast nicht mehr zu handeln...


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Dann mal ne Frage zu den Sportex und deren Gewicht: Da steht doch was gänzlich anderes? Alles so im Bereich 15-25kg. Oder meinst du Gesamtgewicht.
Der Sandero ist schonmal 30cm kürzer, ich denke dass in den Golf doch schon mehr reingehen wird.


----------



## ulf (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Bei so einem Boot schleppt man ja auch nicht alles auf einmal. Bootshülle und Bretter sind getrennt verpackt. Ich mach das immer so, daß ich das Boot direkt neben dem Auto aufbaue und mit Slipprädern(*) dann im Ganzen durch die Gegend schiebe.
Ich messe heute Abend mal nach, vielleicht erübrigen sich ja danach eh die Überlegungen, daß in der Golf zu verfrachten.

Gruß Ulf

* die brauchen dann natürlich auch wieder Platz im Auto.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ich bin nun auch schon seit längerem am überlegen mir ein Boot für die bayrischen Seen anzuschaffen. Bei den Schlauchbooten bin ich über die folgenden Modelle gestolpert, die allesamt einen odentlichen Eindruck machen. Allerdings sind einige deutlich über deinem Budget und kommen somit wahrscheinlich nur gebraucht in Frage(oder halt kleiner). Vielleicht hilft es dir ja trotzdem:

Allroundmarin Poker 380
Zeepter 380
Mission Craft Panther 360
HPS 360
Bombard commando c3
Seatec TS 360


Bei mir wären diese Boote auch mit zwei Anglern im Einsatz. Allerdings fahre ich einen Kombi und muss deswegen nicht so auf die Größe achten.

Gruß,
Schnürlwascher


----------



## JasonP (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, 
Ich hab lange Zeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein schlauchi zu kaufen. Hab das aber erstmal vertagt.ich und meine Frau werden wohl erstmal dem kajaksport nachgehen   Wie du hatte ich auch die sportex Boote im Visier , hier das Nautilus 300. Aber wie auch andere hier schon schreiben, ohne Kiel wirst du wohl so einige probleme bekommen. 
Ich war bei eBay Kleinanzeigen noch über folgendes Boot gestolpert. Vielleicht ist das was. 

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/schlauchboot-storm-330-neu-/272200063


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ich muss ja leider sagen, das ebay Klz Angebot klingt jetzt nicht so mega seriös 

Dafür hab ich das gefunden:
http://www.nauticshop24.de/Beiboote...--aufblasbarer-Boden---Kiel---bis-2-7-PS.html

Mit aufblasbarem Kiel sollte das ganze doch schon deutlich seetauglicher sein


----------



## wobbler68 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Da du ja eine Ahk hast,mal eine Frage.
Kennst du jemanden der einen Anhänger hat,den er dir leihen könnte.
Oder du Mietest dir für den Transport einen Anhänger.Kostet hier je nach Größe zwischen 10-60 € je Tag.

Oder du kaufst dir so einen Anhänger
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...trike-anhaenger/281099365-276-1394?ref=search
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...r,-mit-papieren/274452785-276-9559?ref=search
Kostet 44€ Steuern und ca.40 € Versicherung im Jahr .
Den kannst du auch hochkant in eine Ecke stellen(wiegt ca.50 kg).


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ansich eine gute Idee, jedoch ist das Problem, dass ich für Anhänger und Boot aufgebaut keinen Platz hab! Ich würde ggfs an einen Stellplatz kommen können aber 45€ pro Monat sind mir dann einfach zu viel.

Daher ja die Idee alles zusammenzupacken und im Heizungskeller (da ist noch Platz und die Vermieterin störts nicht) unterzubringen.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*



man1ac schrieb:


> Mit aufblasbarem Kiel sollte das ganze doch schon deutlich seetauglicher sein



Es geht hier nicht um Seetüchtigkeit sondern um Lenkbarkeit. Das Boot fährt meist in Richtung wie der Motor steht/zeigt. Nicht wohin die Spitze des Bootes zeigt. Es kann bei Wind sein, das du nicht richtig lenken kannst, weil die Führung im Wasser fehlt. Dann fährst du halt schräg oder fast seitlich.

Um so kürzer das Boot um so mehr ausgeprägt ist dies Verhalten.
Kann schon mal lustig aussehen. Aber man darf es halt nicht vergessen.


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Hat mein SBF See ja viel gebracht.....


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Versuche es nicht mit einem Badeboot.... das geht schief....


----------



## ulf (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Die Bretter sind ca. 70x110 und die Hülle ist grade 130 x 50. das läßt sich aber beim zusammenlegen noch etwas variieren. Ich fürchte aber fast, das wird für den Golf zu viel. Neben dem anderen Bootskram (Westen, Anker, Schöpfkelle oder Lenzpumpe, Signalhorn, Ankerball, Bootshaken, Paddel ...) Batterie und Motor soll ja ein bissl Angelzeug  sicher auch noch mit |kopfkrat.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

...und wenn man den Golf komplett umbauen/umklappen würde?


----------



## xaru (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

ich hatte ein Plastimo Annexe mit 2,70 länge, gewicht war glaube knapp über 40kg mit Lattenboden.

Ich glaube ohne Rücksitzbank umklappen wird das nix bei dir, das Annexe hat nicht mal Quer in meinen Passat gepasst.

Alles in einem hab ich mir vor ein paar Jahren auch viele Gedanken darüber gemacht, war auch viel unterwegs mit dem Schlauchboot, nur wie schon geschrieben ist das einfach eine Qual bei nur 50 Meter zum Wasser.....im großen und ganzen war es mir den Aufwand dann auch einfach nicht Wert teilweise jeden Tag aufbauen abbauen und zudem noch viel zu eng auf dem Schlauchboot.

Spar lieber, kauf dir dann einen Trailer + ein gutes Gebrauchtes GFK oder Aluboot und Suche dir in der Zwischenzeit einen Stellplatz dafür. 

So hab ichs auch gemacht und bin damit mehr als zufrieden #6


----------



## man1ac (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

So gern ich das würde, das ist finanziell einfach nicht drin und erst in 3 Jahren was kaufen mag ich auch nicht.
Zumal ich absolut nicht den Platz habe.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Also wie gesagt. Es gibt Boote um die 2,70m die du tragen kannst und die in den Kofferraum passen. Die Sportex sind die einen, bei 123 die anderen.

 Per Suche im Board findest du weitere.


----------



## xaru (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ok, mein Kumpel hat soweit ich weiß noch ein Sportex Shelf mit 3 Meter was er glaube  verkaufen möchte, kann mich mal schlau machen wenn du möchtest.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ich hab n Zeeper Big Catch. Super Boot mit AluBoden. Wird aber nix im Golf. Ich hab n Caddy, da passt es.  Hat eingerollt immerhin fast 2m Länge!


----------



## carpking (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo zusammen, ich mische mich auch mal kurz mit einer kleinen Frage ein..
Ich bin  auch auf der Suche nach einem transportablen Boot, allerdings mit Festrumpf (GFK).Mehrere Seen in der Nähe haben keine Slipstelle, ich darf trotzdem mit dem Boot drauf..
Kleines leichtes und günstiges Ruderboot wäre ideal, was sich mit einer Person händeln lässt.Habt Ihr Ideen/vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Boot zu verkaufen?
Danke im voraus


----------



## carphunter08 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo,
ich hätte ein Suzumar 320 mit Aluboden abzugeben.
Mit umgelappten Rücksitzten dürfte es wohl in den Golf passen und ist dank Slipräder auch gut allein zu händeln.
Ich nutze es schlicht weg zu wenig, da mir der Aufwand für nen kurzen Angeltrip nach Feierabend zu groß ist.
Für diesen Zweck hab ich mir ein Faltboot angeschafft, welches zusammen geklappt etwa die Abmaße eines Surfbretts hat und auf dem Autodach transportiert werden kann. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein teures Bananaboot sein, gibt ja inzwischen genügend Nachbauer. Vllt. ist das ja eine Alternative?

Viele Grüße


----------



## steffen1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo, ich hatte ein Zeepter in 3,30 m das hat in der Tasche auf die Rückbank vom Golf 5 gepasst. Müsste bei dir auch gehen.
vG


----------



## man1ac (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Das Suzumar klingt super, ist aber die Frage obs preislich auch passt 

@Steffen: Kannst du das Zeepter empfehlen?


----------



## steffen1 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Das Zeepter kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, habe seit vorigem Jahr ein zweites in 3,80m da das 330iger für zwei Personen doch zu klein war. Hätte nie geglaubt was 50cm da ausmachen. Kauf so groß wie möglich!
vG


----------



## man1ac (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Danke für die Info! Ichd enke ein 3,8m Schlauchboot krieg ich dann nun wirklich nicht mehr in meinen Golf


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Ich habe mir in NL ein gebrauchtes Schlauchi gekauft 2,70m Aluboden mit Zubehör.

Abgehohlt habe ich es mit einem Sportwagen 2 Sitzer mit 2 Notsitzen und nen ganz kleinen Kofferaum.Habe vorher überlegt ob das wohl hinhaut aber wollte zugig hin und zurück sein und dachte mir ach das mach ich schon irgendwie.

Das Boot und Aluboden habe ich dann in NL auf die Notsitze hinter mir gepackt das ging von der breite des Packmasses ganz gut nur in der höhe berührte es Himmel und musste bißchen eingedrückt werden.Innen Rückspiegel konnte man also knicken,das Zubehör vom Boot hab ich irgendwie in Kofferaum und sonst wo verstaut.Am ende war der Sportwagen etwas voll und man sah zum ersten mal das es doch nicht nur nen kleines Schlauchi ist.

Um jetzt mal grob zu zeigen wie groß nen 2,70 ist bevor nun die frage kommt was für nen Auto hast du genommen = was sehr schnelles und sehr flaches.


Wollte nur mal die ca.größe aufzeigen weil der Te nach passend für Golf 7 fragte,kann man nicht mit nen Sportwagen vergleichen nen Golf aber sich ungefähr bildlich vorstellen wieviel platz  schon ein 2.70er  einnimmt.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Sag ich ja. Ein Schlauchi is ne verdammt geile Sache. Nimmt aber mit Zubehör und allem einfach doch sehr viel Platz weg. Wenn dann noch Angelzeug zu kommt.

Und- die ganze Sache macht Dreck. Ich habe da immer ne Zeltbahn unter und pack das ganze nasse Zeug in eine Ikea Tüte.


----------



## man1ac (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Danke! Dann die Gegenfrage: Wie siehts mit transportfähigen Alternativen zu einem der besagten 2,7-3m Schlauchis aus? Einen kleiner Anhänger wie vorher hier gepostet (unter 100€) ginge eventuell auch nocht. Zumal ich aber erstmal versuchen würde auf meinen Fahhradträger zu stapeln (kann 30kg tragen).


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Also mit nen kleineren Auto nen Schlauchi kaufen geht noch,aber mit allen gedöns zum Angeln nicht wirklich toll,da sollte es schon nen Kombi sein oder Bus etc.
Alles andere macht auf dauer nicht wirklich Spaß weil das packen in kleine Autos auf dauer gesehen nervt.


Ich hatte damals halt nur keine lust 3-4 Std.hin...3-4 Std.zurück ....darum die einmalige Aktion mit nen 2 Sitzer.
Zum Angeln würd ich das nie machen da hab ich was größeres stehen mit ganz viel Platz und mit umklapp Schlafplatz hinten.  

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*



man1ac schrieb:


> Danke! Dann die Gegenfrage: Wie siehts mit transportfähigen Alternativen zu einem der besagten 2,7-3m Schlauchis aus? Einen kleiner Anhänger wie vorher hier gepostet (unter 100€) ginge eventuell auch nocht. Zumal ich aber erstmal versuchen würde auf meinen Fahhradträger zu stapeln (kann 30kg tragen).


 
Ich empfehle dir guck dir mal wenn möglich ein zwei Schlauchis an am besten gepackt.


Aber mit Hänger sieht das schon besser aus,aber dein 7er Golf mit Angelgedöns und Motor Boot...usw.ich weiß nicht.Klar gehn tut das,was aber auf Dauer nicht gerade Motiviert ist das genaue packen und der Dreck/Kratzer.....etc.

Dann lieber Hänger hinter oder Dachträger.

|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hab ich das überlesen?? Motor?

Oha, 3m Schlauchi, Motor und Angelkram in einen halbwegs neuen ordentlichen Kompaktwagen?? DAS würde ich nicht machen...

Ich glaube, wenn man das regelmäßig machen will, is ein kleiner Anhänger das Optimum.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

3m iss nich.... 2,70m geht schon.
Man darf auch nicht verachten, das beim Einpacken nach dem Angeln das Boot nicht das gleiche Packmass hat wie beim auspacken. Irgendwie ist es größer... und das ist nicht nur die Restluft die nicht raus ist....

Und ham wa dir das jetzt ausgeredet?

Ne keine Angst... das geht schon irgendwie, ... 2,70 und Frau muss das Kleinzeug auch mal mit tragen.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Eben. Das Katalog Packmaß kannste nach dem ersten Aufbau knicken...

Trotzdem is ein Schlauchi einfach ne verdammt geile Sache  .


----------



## leipziger21 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*



man1ac schrieb:


> Danke! Dann die Gegenfrage: Wie siehts mit transportfähigen Alternativen zu einem der besagten 2,7-3m Schlauchis aus? Einen kleiner Anhänger wie vorher hier gepostet (unter 100€) ginge eventuell auch nocht. Zumal ich aber erstmal versuchen würde auf meinen Fahhradträger zu stapeln (kann 30kg tragen).



Hast du mal nach einem Porta Boot oder Bannana Boot geschaut?


----------



## man1ac (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Beide angeschaut, aber einfach preislich jenseits von dem was ich mir vorgestellt habe, bzw. leisten kann...


----------



## memorie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

moin moin,
guck dir mal das viamare an.. das kannst mit 3,30 mtr, in der bucht für um die 4-500 € schießen, die differenz zu anderen hochpreisigen booten kannst locker in einen baumarkt-anhänger stecken..
und von der qualität sind da fast keine unterschiede, ich hab das viking, das zodiak, das yam gefahren, und eben auch das viamare, der unterschied liegt nur im preis,und der ausstattung..
zum fischen allerdings war mir das 3,30 mtr, viamare zu zweit !! auch etwas zu klein, drum bin ich auf ein gfk boot umgestiegen, 
und elektromotor nur, wenns anderweitig verboten ist,
ne gute batterie und der ele-motor wiegen weit mehr, als ein 2-takter mit ca. 8-10 ps, und da macht schlauchifahren schon ordentlich spass..
und wie einer geschrieben hat, er kommt quer daher, ?? das mag bei 2,20, 2,60 sein, aber nie mit 3,30 und luftkiel, ich hab das viamare mit aluboden, und mit  mit 15 ps , und sogar viertakter mit 50 kg gefahren, das geht ab mit schmitts katze,,
gruß  karl


----------



## man1ac (10. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Danke für die Infos! Klingt echt gut! Grad auf einen Kiel sollte man echt achten!


----------



## Affe (15. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Hi,

Denn will ich mich auch mal einklinken, ich hoffe es macht euch nichts aus.

Ich habe mich dazu entscheiden mir ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen mit einer länge von 3,20 m und einen Außenborder mit 2,5 Ps (mehr als 8 kmh darf nirgends offiziell gefahren werden, teilweise auch nur 5 kmh in meinen Vereinsgewässern)

Ich fahre eine Audi a Limousine, im normal fall ist das ganze Auto voll mit angelzeug, da bleibt kein Platz mehr fürs Schlauchi.

Meine überlegungen sind:

Entweder eine Anhängerkupplung nachrüsten (kleiner 750 Kilo Anhäger vorhanden ! ) Nachteil daran ist das man nicht so flexibel ist und es auf Feldwegen usw doch etwas schwierig ist mit Anhänger. Vorteil ist das man sich gegenbenenfalls auch einen Trailer zulegen könnte wenn man das Schlauchi viel nutzt.

Die andere überlegeung geht in richtung Dachgepäckträger und Dachbox. Passt dort ein Schlauchi rein wenn man eine relativ große Dachbox nimmt ? Der Nachteil ist das man das Schlauchboot immer auf und abbauen muss. Der Vorteil ist natürlich das man auf Feldwegen viel wendiger ist und man an viel mehr stellen kommt.

Nutzen möchte ich das Schlauchboot um an stellen zu kommen an die andere nicht kommen. (Und dann vom Ufer angeln ggf die Montagen raus bringen damit)
Eventuell auch mal Spinnfischen und Gewässer erkunden.


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Moin,

hier ist mal ein Foto von einem Kombi mit umgeklappter Rücksitzbank, dass mit einem 3,3 meter Schlauchboot, Motor und Angelzeugs für 2 Personen beladen ist.
Der Wagen ist voll.


----------



## allegoric (15. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Die kacke ist, man muss den Kram immer auf und abbauen. Das hat mich nach ner Weile aufgeregt. Das Geschleppe nervt auch. Ich habs dann aufn Trailer gepackt und mit Sliprädern dran. So ist das ganz erträglich und man muss sich um den Aufbau und transport und abbau kene Sorgen machen. Der Nachteil ist der Platzbedarf, also Garage oder so. Sonst kann ich es aber empfehlen. Da ich nun bequemer geworden bin, wird's jetzt ein Aluboot und sollte ich doch mal wieder Lust haben auf einen "besonderen" See ohne Slipstelle, krache ich das Schlauchi halt auf die Rücksitzbank.

Gibt genug vernünftige Angebote von Schlauchis. Auch die Chinateile, die für recht wenig Geld weggehen, kann ich empfehlen. Meines kam für 3,20m neu 270€ und hat die letzten 5 Jahre schadlos überstanden und kann mit 15 PS zugelassen werden bzw. ist so zugelassen worden und hält das auch aus.


----------



## Affe (17. März 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung transportfähiges Schlauchboot*

Danke für die Antworten !

Ich habe beschlossen mir erstmal das Schlauchi zuzulegen und mir dann zu überlegen wie ich es transportiere  

Wahrscheinlich wird es aber auf eine Dachbox hinaus laufen.

Das Schlauchboot habe ich gerade bestellt, nur beim Außenboarder bin ich mir noch unsicher.

Ich schwanke zwischen einem 2,5 und 5 PS Motor


----------

